# Leena Wayback the One Armed Grave Grabber



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my One Armed Grave Grabber. I followed Kevin's tutorial over at Haunt 101. It's driven by a buck motor. The arm is a custom build and the skull is a cheap plastic one that I enhanced.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice movement! Creepy. lol at Leena Wayback! Is she related to Mona Loud?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

jdubbya said:


> Very nice movement! Creepy. lol at Leena Wayback! Is she related to Mona Loud?


Yep, she's also related to Helen McTool, Ben Dover.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice going Hogflu! I love her movement, like she is sort of just dug up and reaching out for......YOU! (that was suppose to scare you) I like your dry brushing on her creepy a$$ hand, very cool. Any chance of seeing her with her clothes off? Just to see the movement?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Any chance of seeing her with her clothes off? Just to see the movement?


Just for the movement? Riiiiiight! 
Sure, I'll post another vid tomorrow in all of her nakedness.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice, great work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Creepy cool!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Very cool man!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Just for the movement? Riiiiiight!
> Sure, I'll post another vid tomorrow in all of her nakedness.


:jol:Thanks that would be loverly!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I dont have the phone today, but here's a couple of pics of the build.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

That's a pretty smart setup! Impressive!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Simple and eligant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

What does the red wire do?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

ATLfun said:


> What does the red wire do?


It tugs on the block that the head sits on. So as the arm extends, the wire pulls the block thats on a hinge, thus causing the head to move up and down.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Very cool!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

AWESOME!!! Great job! The hand looks really good too. I'm glad to see my instructions aren't _that_ hard to follow...


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

kevin242 said:


> AWESOME!!! Great job! The hand looks really good too. I'm glad to see my instructions aren't _that_ hard to follow...


Yeah, it's such a simple yet brilliant design. Thanks for posting the tutorial!


----------

